#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Συμπεριλαμβάνω το τοπογραφικό στις εργασίες που απαιτούνται για τον υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής;

## alkis

Έχω σε μία υπόθεση τακτοποίησης τοπογραφικό παλαιότερο, δεκαετίας, εντός σχεδίου, (δεν έχουν αλλάξει όροι). Δηλώνω στη νόμιμη αμοιβή το τοπογραφικό ή όχι?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Η μελέτη του τοπογραφικού έχει άλλη νόμιμη αμοιβή, διαφορετική απ' αυτή για την δήλωση του Ν.4014/11.
Άρα πρέπει να γίνει δεύτερο, ξεχωριστό συμφωνητικό για το τοπογραφικό.

----------


## alkis

Χάρη, ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει. Για να υπολογίσω τη νόμιμη αμοιβή στην τακτοποίηση μπορώ να υπολογίσω μόνο αμοιβή διεκπεραίωσης και αμοιβή αποτύπωσης αρχιτεκτονικών και συμπερασματικά να ''γλιτώσω'' την εισφορά που προκύπτει από το τοπογραφικό?

----------


## Xάρης

Αποτύπωση αρχιτεκτονικών γιατί θα κάνεις; Νομιμοποιείται το κτήριο;
Αν όχι, τότε δεν αποτυπώνεις αρχιτεκτονικά.
Το τοπογραφικό γιατί το χρειάζεσαι; Θα γίνει μεταβίβαση του ακινήτου;
Αν απαιτείται και τοπογραφικό τότε, οι νόμιμες αμοιβές είναι δύο τουλάχιστον:
1) Για τη διεκπεραίωση με τον Ν.4014/11.
2) Για το τοπογραφικό.

----------


## alkis

Απλά τακτοποιώ με το νόμο 4014/2011 ένα διαμέρισμα. Εαν δεν συμπεριλάβω στη νόμιμη αμοιβή το τοπογραφικό τότε το Μάρτιο που θα στείλουμε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή τις μελέτες θα στείλω του συναδέλφου? Μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

Συνάδελφοι προσοχή.
Θα πρέπει να γίνονται *ξεχωριστά συμφωνητικά* για τη δήλωση του Ν.4014/11, το τοπογραφικό που πιθανόν απαιτείται, τη στατική μελέτη επάρκειας όταν απαιτείται, τις μελέτες που  απαιτούνται για την ενδεχόμενη νομιμοποίηση.

----------


## Kostas2002

Καλημέρα. Ποιος ο λόγος για ξεχωριστά συμφωνητικά;
Δεν μπορεί σε ένα συμφωνητικό να λέει:
Ο ιδιώτης ιδιωτόπουλος αναθέτει στους
Α. Πολιτκό μηχανικόπουλο 
Β. Τοπογράφο μηχανικόπουλο
τις παρακάτω εργασίες
1. Υποβολή της δήλωσης του Ν4014/11 στον Α
2. Τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα στον Β
3. Μελέτη στατικής επάρκειας στον Α (όταν απαιτεί ο νόμος)
4. Μελέτη αποτύπωσης αρχιτεκτονικών στον Α (όταν υπάρχει ανάγκη)
κλπ κλπ

----------


## sundance

για βεβαιωση του Ν4014, οπου απαιτειται και τοπογραφικο, αποσο εχω δει, δεν βγαινει νομιμη αμοιβη για το τοπογραφικο και ουτε πληρωνουμε κρατησεις ή κατι τετοιο. σωστα?

----------


## Xάρης

*@sundance*
Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος.
Το τοπογραφικό είναι μελέτη για την οποία πάντα υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή, είτε αφορά οικοδομική άδεια είτε όχι.
ΦΕΜ πληρώνουμε πάντα όταν κόβουμε ΑΠΥ σε ιδιώτη και για τα τοπογραφικά είναι 4%.
Εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επίσης απαιτούνται, επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής ή της συμφωνηθείσας αν είναι μεγαλύτερη της νόμιμης.
Αφού για την εργασία αυτή έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή, απαιτείται και συμφωνητικό εφόσον η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή είναι διαφορετική της νόμιμης.

*@Kostas2002*
Συμβαλλόμενοι ποιοι είναι;
Ο εργοδότης-ιδιώτης, ο Μηχανικός Α και ο Μηχανικός Β;
Άρα θα τα υπογράψουν τρεις.
Τα αντίγραφα θα είναι 5. Ένα για τον εργοδότη, δύο για τον μηχανικό Α και δύο για τον μηχανικό Β.
Ο κάθε μηχανικός, Α και Β, θα καταθέσει ξεχωριστά στο ΤΕΕ, στη ΔΟΥ του και θα συμπεριλάβει στις τριμηνιαίες και ετήσιες καταστάσεις του.
Το ΤΕΕ ενδέχεται να μπερδευτεί όταν θα κληθεί να υποβάλει τις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις στην εφορία και να τα καταγράψει δυο φορές. Γι αυτό, καλύτερα ένα συμφωνητικό ανά μηχανικό.

Αν τώρα ο μηχανικός είναι ένας, θα μπορούσε να συναφθεί ένα συμφωνητικό στο οποίο όμως θα πρέπει να διαχωρίζονται οι εργασίες, οι νόμιμες αμοιβές, οι συμφωνηθείσες αμοιβές για κάθε εργασία, οι χρόνοι παράδοσης κ.λπ.
Στη λίστα που θα υποβάλουμε στην εφορία τι θα γράψουμε στη στήλη της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής; Το άθροισμα των επιμέρους συμφωνηθέντων αμοιβών; Είναι μια λύση. 
Στη στήλη που αφορά την υπηρεσία για την οποία και η έγγραφη συμφωνία; Το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών που αναφέρονται στο συμφωνητικό; Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να διαχωρίζονται με διαφορετικά συμφωνητικά; 
Ειδικά όταν οι χρόνοι καταβολής των αμοιβών είναι διαφορετικοί οπότε και οι χρόνοι κατάθεσης των εισφορών υπέρ ΤΕΕ είναι διαφορετικοί.

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς στην σύμβαση θα πρέπει να φαίνονται οι εργασίες που αναλαμβάνει ο μηχανικός. Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και αναλυτικά το έργο που αναλαμβάνει αυτός με τους προϋπολογισμούς του. Δηλαδή στη σύμβαση πρέπει να φάινονται:
1. Εργοδότης που αναθέτει
2. Μηχανικοί που αναλαμβάνουν
3. Έργο αναλυτικά
4. Προϋπολογισμοί αναλυτικά ανά επιφάνεια έργου
5. Αμοιβές ανά εργασία μηχανικού
Άρα θα είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο Α μηχανικός θα αναλαμβάνει αυτές τις εργασίες και ο Β τις άλλες.
Η σύμβαση θα πηγαίνει στις ΔΟΥ και μία φορά στο ΤΕΕ. Άρα θα θέλει 6 αντίγραφα. Από ένα οι μηχανικοί και εργοδότης, από ένα στην ΔΟΥ μηχανικών (αφήνω ένα ερωτηματικό για αυτό αν και μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και την έχω πατήσει) και ένα στο ΤΕΕ. Το ΤΕΕ θα διαβάζει τι λέει η σύμβαση και θα κάνει την κατάσταση γράφοντας για τον κάθε μηχανικό το έργο που έχει αναλάβει.

Αλλά γιατί φοβάσαι πως υπάρχει θέμα με τον διαφορετικό χρόνο καταβολής της αμοιβής?

----------


## Xάρης

Η Δ.Ο.Υ. του μηχανικού δεν κρατά αντίγραφο αν έχουμε καταλάβει καλά.
Το ζητούν για να ελέγξουν ότι τα στοιχεία περάστηκαν σωστά στις τριμηνιαίες λίστες.
Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε κι αυτά αλλάζουν από Δ.Ο.Υ. σε Δ.Ο.Υ.!
Άρα το αντίγραφο της Δ.Ο.Υ. θα είναι το ίδιο που θα μείνει και στο αρχείο του μηχανικού.

Όπως σου έγραψα πιο πάνω είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα όταν θα γράφονται χωριστά συμφωνητικά του ιδιώτη-πελάτη με τον κάθε μηχανικό.

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη, που από τη νομοθεσία προκύπτει πως δεν πρέπει να πάει στην ΔΟΥ η σύμβαση εντός 20 ημερών όπως λέει το άρθρο 8§16 του Ν1882/90;



> 16.  Συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται μεταξύ επιτηδευματιών ή τρίτων για οιανδήποτε συναλλαγή θεωρούνται μέσα σε 10 ημέρες από της ημερομηνίας καταρτίσεως και υπογραφής από την αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ., άλλως είναι ανίσχυρα και δεν έχουν κανένα έννομο αποτέλεσμα.


ή η μόνη κύρωση, αν δεν θεωρηθεί, είναι το μη έννομο αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## Xάρης

Δες αυτό: *ΠΟΛ.1270/16.11.2000*

----------


## Kostas2002

Έχεις δίκιο.
Είναι το έγγραφο *1065606/7222/ΔΕ-Β/18.7.2000*

----------


## janna

Οταν κανομε τοπογραφικο για συμβολαιο υπολογιζομε τις  νομιμες αμοιβες με το ΤΕΕ , περνουμε κωδικο και υποβαλομε συμφωνητικο στηΔΟΥπληρωνουμε ΦΕΜ ,ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ.
Κοβουμε ΔΠΥ μετην τιμη που θελουμε και πληρονουμε ΦΕΜ.
Στην περιπτωση που χρειαστει και βεβαιωση?  πληρωνουμε χωριστα και γι'αυτη αλλο ΔΠΥ?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπολογίζουμε τη νόμιμη αμοιβή μέσω του ηλεκτρονικού συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Τυπώνουμε την εντολή πληρωμής.
Υπογράφουμε συμφωνητικό με τον εργοδότη εφόσον του κάνουμε έκπτωση στη νόμιμη αμοιβή ή του χρεώνουμε παραπάνω από τη νόμιμη αμοιβή.
Καταθέτουμε αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού στο ΤΕΕ και λαμβάνουμε αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.
Μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η εργασία και πληρωθούμε, κόβουμε το ΑΠΥ στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή και όχι στη νόμιμη.
Πηγαίνουμε στο ΤΕΕ με την εντολή πληρωμής και πληρώνουμε την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%).
Πληρώνουμε στην ΕΤΕ με το σχετικό έντυπο την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3%).
Πληρώνουμε σε μια Δ.Ο.Υ. με το σχετικό έντυπο, το ΦΕΜ (πρώτα στο "εισόδημα" και μετά στο "ταμείο").

Αν θέλει και βεβαίωση για μεταβίβαση τότε νέα ΑΠΥ αν δεν περιλαμβάνεται η αμοιβή μας στην αμοιβή του τοπογραφικού (καλύτερα ξεχωριστά).

----------

